# 100% Bricked/unfixable Bionic. Webtop Got Erased Using Bionic Bootstrap.



## jared1337 (Nov 4, 2011)

So I was playing around in Bionic BootStrap and saw the option that said "Delete /webtop" or something similar to that. So I did it and it completely bricked my bionic! Not even the R3L3AS3DRoot and 43V3R root for the BIONIC v2.1 method works. I can load into AP FastBoot and run the R3L3AS3DRoot and 43V3R root and it flashes and completely re-writes the system image back to stock and I still get the same message about the WEBTOP being screwed up. I CAN NOT get into RECOVERY MODE either, it will just shoot me back into the AP FastBoot. Is there anyway to fix this? Surely there is if in BootStrap it gave me the option to delete /webtop. The R3L3AS3DRoot and 43V3R root has always worked for me before, but this is on a whole other level. Please someone help!! I havent even had this phone for a week.


----------



## sos567656765 (Oct 26, 2011)

Search for a link flash with rsd. I would post one for you but I'm not by a computer. Make sure you download a full image not a minimal one. I am% 99 confident that will fix problem.


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

jared1337 said:


> So I was playing around in Bionic BootStrap and saw the option that said "Delete /webtop" or something similar to that. So I did it and it completely bricked my bionic! Not even the R3L3AS3DRoot and 43V3R root for the BIONIC v2.1 method works. I can load into AP FastBoot and run the R3L3AS3DRoot and 43V3R root and it flashes and completely re-writes the system image back to stock and I still get the same message about the WEBTOP being screwed up. I CAN NOT get into RECOVERY MODE either, it will just shoot me back into the AP FastBoot. Is there anyway to fix this? Surely there is if in BootStrap it gave me the option to delete /webtop. The R3L3AS3DRoot and 43V3R root has always worked for me before, but this is on a whole other level. Please someone help!! I havent even had this phone for a week.
> View attachment 10313


curiosity killed the bionic. sounds pretty bad if released doesn't work. wish u good luck on finding a fix.


----------



## jared1337 (Nov 4, 2011)

I tried the FXZ Fastboot recovery method using RSD and the problem im having is it fails everytime I try to flash. Fails on the 1st file.


----------



## sos567656765 (Oct 26, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/4603-fxz-fastboot-recovery/


----------



## sos567656765 (Oct 26, 2011)

Have you done any updating via cheesecake?


----------



## jared1337 (Nov 4, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com...tboot-recovery/ is the one i used. Always fails.


----------



## CellZealot (Nov 1, 2011)

You need to use moto-fastboot to restore the webtop partition using the grfs.img from the full FXZ.
moto-fastboot is required because the webtop partition is too large for the normal fastboot binary to handle properly.
moto-fastboot is setup to handle larger partitions and will break the 1.3 gb webtop image into 5 250mb chunks and a final 5500kb chunk and send and write each chunk serially.

The moto-fastboot.exe for 32 bit Win also works on 64 bit Win7 and can be found on xda.


----------



## jared1337 (Nov 4, 2011)

no updating via cheesecake.


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Can't u flash the webtop zip that's floating around?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

Use the instructions here http://tips4tech.net...ionic-tutorial/ to re-flash the system.img and grfs.img (webtop).
You might get by with just flashing the webtop part. IDK

Basically what CellZealot said.


----------



## sos567656765 (Oct 26, 2011)

CellZealot

Thank you that's exactly the direction I was going to send him but it was a little hard to type that all out on my phone. Sitting traffic.


----------



## jared1337 (Nov 4, 2011)

http://bestandroidsolutions.com/update-motorola-bionic-with-android.html This method worked like a charm! Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## CellZealot (Nov 1, 2011)

That is a summation of the guide P3droid posted on MDW several weeks ago...just an FYI.









Glad you got it fixed!


----------



## Cronos (Nov 4, 2011)

I don't think it's possible to fully brick a Bionic unless you somehow erase the flashboot, or maybe f**k up upgrading to the test firmwares. Or take it out of the Otterbox and test throwing it out of a car going 45 mph

I bricked it like 8 different ways yesterday, including erasing the webtop. And was able to restore everything every time.


----------



## trueagle (Jul 13, 2011)

I did the same thing and fixed it with rad andtarga coda zip. Fxz files on xda provided you haven't cheese caked it yet

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

Cronos said:


> I don't think it's possible to fully brick a Bionic unless you somehow erase the flashboot, or maybe f**k up upgrading to the test firmwares. Or take it out of the Otterbox and test throwing it out of a car going 45 mph
> 
> I bricked it like 8 different ways yesterday, including erasing the webtop. And was able to restore everything every time.


Tell that to Th3ory's first Bionic









Also happy you were able to fix OP


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> Tell that to Th3ory's first Bionic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True but he said he was out on a limb when it happened lol


----------



## fralogan (Nov 30, 2011)

Do you think you guys can help me?

I'm rooted with .901 and back on the Jan 18th, I flash rom manager with safestrap install. When the phone rebooted, I got system failure and apps closing and since than I've tried everything to get my phone back and nothing is working. Whenever I flash using any method, the phone will go the the process and reboot back to the 18th.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

http://www.mydroidworld.com/topic/9906-bionic-path-saver-1-click-method/


----------



## fralogan (Nov 30, 2011)

Bionic path saver was the thing I tried when my problem happen. I gave it another shot, and nothing. I think maybe my is toast.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

fralogan said:


> Bionic path saver was the thing I tried when my problem happen. I gave it another shot, and nothing. I think maybe my is toast.


 http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13485-unbrick-your-bionic-here/


----------



## fralogan (Nov 30, 2011)

Timmy10shoes I already tried your suggestion 3 times, and it didn't work for me either. Thanks


----------



## DunDun (Dec 18, 2011)

Question, how far did you get with rsd lite before it failed?

I used this link: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13700-fastboot-files-55893-fxz-leaked/ I used the newest version of rsd lite, and moto drivers available.

Phone>settings>applications>development>usb debugging on, phone on a good usb slot with charge only.

Just remember to *copy and replace the cdt.bin file with one from a .901 update file*,

Then set up your phone.

Then root it: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13807-root-ota-55893-aka-rota893/

Add an update 901 file to sdcard-ext, then update to .901

This works for me, hope it works for you.


----------

